# CyberQ Cloud Help - I Can't Get It To Work



## toystry (Sep 16, 2017)

I've spent 4 hrs trying to get this F'ing thing working and it won't setup properly.  I got it to sync with SHAREMYCOOK but the connection status goes from GOOD, to INTERMITTENT to OFFLINE and then the CyberQ module says "INCORRECT PIN".

Any ideas, I need to BBQ tomorrow and can't get this thing figured out.

I give up, nothing I've done has made any sense.  This is the worst damn interface I've ever experienced in 41 years of life.


----------



## Akis (Jan 7, 2021)

hello friend! i hope you fixed your problem. I have the same damn problem with this device, did you find anything? thanks


----------

